# Fursuiting at Cons?



## Tora-Oni (Nov 12, 2012)

I really like to ask this question, because I've not really considered it before...because I didn't think it was worth asking.  

How does fursuiting change conventions or even furmeets?

Honestly not that I'm a totally shy person but going out around locally with ears and a tail on is awkward because I'm a tad nervous that someone will recognize me. Even though I have told a few folks at work that I have a furry freak flag, I did end up having to get after one or two now for wanting to say "Hey look she is a furry!"   I want some folks to know, but since it is so Taboo and can hurt my image.  So I want folks to know hey I'm pretty nice person and I'm not complete weirdo. 

So I totally get why sometimes wearing a fursuit head can help hide your identity, granted I feel this is partial reason why the public fear suits to a degree.  Less likely pen someone to the crime if you can't describe their actual features.

At cons, do you feel you get to have more fun?  Do you feel furry cons are no fun without suiting?  Do you suit to public outings? If so what is the benefits, what kind of enjoyment is derived from Suiting in the "Wild"?  (its term one of my knitting friends told me, since I too knit hopefully when I get a suit I can get some big needles and knit in the wild while being wild looking) 


Thanks everyone for any input!


----------



## jorinda (Nov 12, 2012)

_At cons, do you feel you get to have more fun? _
Yes. Fursuiting and seeing fursuits is fun.

_Do you feel furry cons  are no fun without suiting?  _
Without suits, we still have lots of fun. The people are nice and it's great to meet them.

_Do you suit to public outings? If so what  is the benefits, what kind of enjoyment is derived from Suiting in the  "Wild"?_
It's amazing to surprise people and make them smile.


----------



## CatWaffles (Nov 12, 2012)

Ive only suited twice, with a partial (head, paws, tail). I can say that it was very fun and most people approached me friendlier than if I were just wearing a tail. Fursuits are fun and all, but you can have fun at a con without them. I can say that it's a lot more comfortable without the suit . I'm sure you've heard that fursuiters have limited vision. Well they ain't kidding, you can barely see shit. Make "pretend binoculars" with your hands to your eyes, and that's kind of how it looks like. It's fun to suit "in the wild" but it can also be a little dangerous. Not everyone will be positive towards a giant animal walking around. Remember to always have a handler with you.  

In conclusion, if you're gonna suit, just make sure you are prepared for it. If you don't want to come off as a weirdo, then don't present yourself as one. Suiting publicly, at a convention, or furmeet, you'll pretty much get your picture taken at either one of those anyway. Hope this helped


----------

